# Delivery scams



## Don Stevens (Mar 10, 2022)

This is just a warning to innocents out there. 
Please beware that the company Computer scrap champs in Turkey is a scam. There web site etc is very professional, but once you have paid they will send you delivery notice, and then you receive emails from the delivery company for insurance etc. You have spent a small fortune so send more to get the product.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 10, 2022)

Not actually a delivery scam, as they never intended to deliver in the first place.
The question you must ask when buying scrap is why are these people selling you metal at below market price?
The smaller the lot, the less of spot a client can expect.
Which is where we can make a living bringing ten or twenty's people's metal into one nice lot of fine gold.
But watch out for those too good to be true offers.
Any large comical entity can easily liquidate at the 98-99%.
So why would they sell to you with enough meat on the bone to pay for international shipping and import duty?


----------



## goldshark (Mar 11, 2022)

They did a misprint, they are called Computer Crap.Just curious what some people have gotten hosed for. I myself lost $4,500 to people misrepresenting 14 & 18 K jewelry. Didn't have any Nitric at the time.Just curious.


----------



## Aristo (Mar 11, 2022)

Most likely they are African scammers (Nigerians).
The bad spelling and overall modus operandi confirms this. Besides, I called them up and the accent was unmistakable....I referred to them as African scammers. They called back saying "we are russians"....
Please be wise in spending your hard earned money.


----------



## rickbb (Mar 14, 2022)

Anytime I buy from a questionable source I use a payment method that guaranties the purchase so I can get a full refund if it turns out to be a scam. 

I usually don't fall for them, but got caught in one of those, "wow, that's a great deal" on a telescope. Month later no scope and the web site was something different, let PayPal know and within 3 days all my money was back in the account and the scammers account blocked.


----------



## Don Stevens (Mar 21, 2022)

HAS ANYONE GOT INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING SUPPLIER:
LOFELO TRADING (PTY)LTD


----------



## Don Stevens (Mar 21, 2022)

I WANT TO PROMOTE THIS THREAD AS A HELP FOR THOSE SEEKING SCRAP WHERE YOU CAN FIND
RELIABLE SUPPLIERS. i WILL LIST SUPPLIERS AND SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH. HOPEFULLY THIS WILL HELP US ALL FROM BEING SCAMMED.


----------



## Alondro (Mar 21, 2022)

Aristo said:


> Most likely they are African scammers (Nigerians).
> The bad spelling and overall modus operandi confirms this. Besides, I called them up and the accent was unmistakable....I referred to them as African scammers. They called back saying "we are russians"....
> Please be wise in spending your hard earned money.


I ONLY buy from US places, usually as local as I can find the scrap. If I can, I drive out and look at it. I've gotten about 500 pounds of good-quality stuff by taking my time and looking around, even driving 5 hours one-way to check out a promising load in person.


----------



## GoIdman (Mar 22, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I ONLY buy from US places, usually as local as I can find the scrap. If I can, I drive out and look at it. I've gotten about 500 pounds of good-quality stuff by taking my time and looking around, even driving 5 hours one-way to check out a promising load in person.


I am doing the same in my city, i have my local suppliers, I only buy outside of the city if the location is within reach with car and i can see the stuff I am buying.
I belive as well, that is a safe way to go .

No online buying for me.


----------



## Alondro (Mar 22, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> I am doing the same in my city, i have my local suppliers, I only buy outside of the city if the location is within reach with car and i can see the stuff I am buying.
> I belive as well, that is a safe way to go .
> 
> No online buying for me.


I check around on Ebay, since you can select only to see lots sold in the USA. I don't buy from there very often, but every now and then there's a good one. Often, picking the right search terms is the key. Some items aren't worded in the 'typical' way and fly under the radar because of the algorithm's selectivity.


----------



## GoIdman (Mar 23, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I check around on Ebay, since you can select only to see lots sold in the USA. I don't buy from there very often, but every now and then there's a good one. Often, picking the right search terms is the key. Some items aren't worded in the 'typical' way and fly under the radar because of the algorithm's selectivity.



Yes that is true, i have experienced that as well, but i decided not to buy online since most items are overpriced, you see one thing in the image and receive "similar" thing in the package, so why risk my money....i rather buy a smaller amount but better quality material then risk my money online and receive"junk".
This is mostly why I don`t like buying online.

Be safe

Pete


----------



## Alondro (Mar 23, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> Yes that is true, i have experienced that as well, but i decided not to buy online since most items are overpriced, you see one thing in the image and receive "similar" thing in the package, so why risk my money....i rather buy a smaller amount but better quality material then risk my money online and receive"junk".
> This is mostly why I don`t like buying online.
> 
> Be safe
> ...


I pick the lots that have a TON of pictures and which are sold by someone with no lower than a 95% positive score. If it's just one or two fuzzy pictures with poor details and is not stated to be EXACTLY what you'll be bidding on, that's a nope! The only times I violate that rule is when I can toss a low-ball bid on things and then see what happens. A few bucks is worth a shot.


----------



## dunar788 (Sep 8, 2022)

I understand why you want to buy on eBay. The problem is eBay is expensive.

The delivery scam computerscrapchamps uses is used all over the place. Not only do websites look good they check out. I found one place in the US that pretended to be a general scrap supplier and had 6? 8? Locations. If you use any their addresses in GoogleMaps the addresses even brings you to a scrap yard. If you try and find the name of the scrap yard it's hard to do. You have to really zoom in and look all over scrap yard and you will find it. The name is Overseas Scrap Metal Inc.

How to determine if a supplier is a scammer. This is long. It is what I use.

Assume the supplier is a scammer and you are trying to see if it's good. 

If they text you without you contacting them first. Ask then for the name of the company, their personal names, email address, phone numbers. A scammer will not want to answer these questions. 

If you don't know the name. It's a scammer. Have some fun. Ask him weird questions.

If a scammer does not want to answer a question he will just ignore the question and ask you something.

Never answer the WhatsApp phone. If its a scammer they will put heavy pressure on you and you won't be able to refer back to it.

Here are things to look for

- Look up the name of the company with the .com, without the .com, and with proper spacing. With "scam" and for reviews.
- If their name is made up of all common words. This is a read flag. It's hard to find information about them. The scammers know this.
- If you can't find anything about them except information from their own website. Its a big red flag.
- If you do find information about the company like government sites for corporations. Look hard to see if the company is still in business. This is hard to find but it's there.
- If you can find an address somewhere. Use Google Maps and see if their company is there. If it's a resident (happens a lot) it could mean they just work out of their home.
- In a browser "where is area code 123" where 123 is their area code.
- look around the whole website. Check all of the links. Check for forgotten text that was left in.If there is a phone number some place else call it. Does it sound like a business? This may cost money. Call 611 to find out how much. If things are wrong this is a red flag
- Their website should have a registration date (should be listed when you did the search) If this was less than a year ago or the registration is for only 1 year. Go to the next supplier.
- if the website says they sell oil or nuts. Click on those if they look good. 

If everything looks good so far. Text them in WhatsApp. Find out the information you need.
-The ask what other e-waste they sell. Does this make sense?
- Ask them "I see you sell ram fingers, do you sell ram toes?" If they answer anything except for "what the he'll are you talking about". Go onto the next supplier.
- Ask them all the shippers they use. Do a Google search on them. Any shipper will be listed
- Aak them if you need something in 3 days could you get it there. (Assuming it's international). If they say no problem. Go to the next supplier. It is impossible to ship a package to the US in 3 days because of US Customs.
- Ask them what type of company it is? LLC? They will probably say Limited or LLC or something. Then ask them if its a sole proprietor type of LLC. You can't have sole proprietor that is an LLC.
- Ask if you purchase 100kg how much will shipping be to get it to you real fast. In the US it's $100. It should be closer to $200 at least. Internationally its more like $500 at least. For international, if they say it included in the price. Run.
- If its international, tell them that you don't know too much about shipping and a friend said you should ship it DDP. Ask them what it is. With DDP the seller pays for everything, insurance, customs fees, local delivery ALL expenses. see below. 
- Ask what his postal code or zip code is. It should come back within 3 or 4 seconds. If they say they are tslking to others then why is he fast on everything except this? If they paste the address it's not a confirmation 
- Ask if they are part of a larger company. If they say yes or find out another way, get the name look it up and call them at a time when the office is closed middle of the night their time. If you don't get a normal company answer. "Sorry we are close" or something like that. Understand this will cost some money. Dial 611 to find out how much.
- Once you are happy tell them you you will get back to them.
- Figure out what is 9:00 pm for them, text them. Text them and ask them for anything. Another quote. Figure out what is 3:00 am and ask them another question. Then say oops. I forgot about the time difference. Ask them what time is it there. If he can't answer quickly, go to the next supplier.

-Figure out when their miday should be and text them then. 
-You have texted him at all times. If he gets back to you at all times or doesn't get back to you when he should, he might have been asleep.
- Also out many people work at all times of the day and night.


Ok your ready to buy. Tell them you want to do a small shippment to make sure everything goes well. Say 10-20 kg. Ignore the MOQ. Ask them how much for DDP. Make sure HE says that HE is responsible for everything. Below I have a definition of DDP. Make sure he says he is responsible for everything. If it's a scammer they will say you have to pay insurance and US Customs. A good seller will say I don't know how much everything will cost.

Make sure what shipping company will be used. 

DO NOT PAY WITH BITCOINS. 

A scammer will say that they payment was not received and you have to send it again.

Find out the another payment type you can use and research it. And pay it if you want. 

Once you make the payment, if it's a scammer they will say they needed to use a different shipper. Get name and tracking number. 

Do NOT pay any more to the seller. For a scammer this is just they start. They will find excuses for why you need to pay more. If its a delivery scam, the scammer will have 2 computers. One as the supplier and one as the shipper.

-reseach the shipper. Any shipping company will have lots information about them. They have to. Government stuff. Find reviews.
Call them if you can. Tell them the tracking number. 
Email them if you must. Don't text them. If you have to use WhatsApp its almost 100% a scam.

If its a scam the you have only lost a few dollars. Instead of $1000s more.

Here are a few scammer websites that I have found. I have more but these are the ones I am 100% know.

Overseas Scrap Metal Inc
Noordvee Trading
Galleen Hay Sales inc
ELAN Trading Llc
Loakkie Na- another Courier Leaman

Eagle Oxide Services Company- is valid but not a e-waste supplier.

Sorry for the length but there is a lot of information. 









Incoterms 2020 | Shipping Terms | AIT Worldwide Logistics


Incoterms 2020 shipping terms are the most recent set of globally recognized trade rules defined by the International Chamber of Commerce. Learn more.




www.aitworldwide.com


----------



## swaminair (Sep 9, 2022)

May be you have sorted out SCAMMERS FROM USA ON COMPUTER SCRAPS.There are lot more out in other european countries germany ,france and mostly in UK.
They are scammers who never reveal anything about them, but will pluck money from you.
The best is "check the website mail id is the communication mail id".There's another form of scam which is the website address physical address will be identical to the scammer, just the email will be answered in gmail or other mail carriers.
They insist for advance payment at least 30 or 50% through TT never pay in advance ask for a cash on delivery at least.with that you may be scammed even as the parcel can't be opened right before courier so there may be plastics or bricks according to the quantity.
My experience is wide and aborted all process of online , overseas shipping and searching.Still I get contacts.
Abruptly a time waste on emails and what is explained above is true, never use what's app for business messages or calls, they mean a junk.
Instead try to visit yards if you need them, this is the only means that can cover up.
regards
swami nair


----------



## swaminair (Sep 9, 2022)

Don Stevens said:


> I WANT TO PROMOTE THIS THREAD AS A HELP FOR THOSE SEEKING SCRAP WHERE YOU CAN FIND
> RELIABLE SUPPLIERS. i WILL LIST SUPPLIERS AND SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH. HOPEFULLY THIS WILL HELP US ALL FROM BEING SCAMMED.


Thank you mate have you got any one.The turkish company is a scam and moved away with its ruthless answers as their approach and I moved away.
regards
swami nair


----------

